# Am I a scent HOARDER?



## RocknRoll (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL, so earlier I asked my boyfriend if I was a scent hoarder and he politely stood behind me and said... "Nope, your an INVESTER!" ha, bless his heart :razz:

Today I have made (so far) a Citrus Kitchen soap with baking soda and all essential oils of lime, listea, lemon and orange with ground orange peel for exfoliation. The local organic butcher in town keeps asking for a deodorizing kitchen soap. (evidently to get rid of the "death" smell lol) I have made this one in the past and I love it! I will post pics when I pull it out of the mold tomorrow. Enriched with shea butter and coconut milk~


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 4, 2013)

You have an impressive looking soap kitchen. I like how the scents are stored and easy to reach. Also, hanging the measuring spoons/whisks right on the wall is an excellent idea!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you! Im sort of OCD about organizing everything. I love having things at my finger tips  I plan to really crank out some soap so hopefully the demand will be there. I am fully stocked with oils and picked up a 50# bucket of food grade lye and the same with coconut and palm. Im lucky to have Bramble Berry in my state, the shipping is cheap!


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 4, 2013)

That's all of them????   I'm embarrassed by my collection.  Is there a FO hoarding wall of shame?  Seriously, I need to clean out and have a virtual FO garage sale.

I love the containers you are using for the FO's.  Where did you get them?


----------



## marghewitt (Apr 4, 2013)

Very Nice! Great organization of scents.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL, maybe this IS the FO hoarding wall of shame!!! I get my oils from Sweet cakes, Bramble berry and Wellington fragrance. They all ship in glass containers. Wellington has plastic for 8oz or larger.


----------



## Badger (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, that is an impressive collection... I have a lot of little bottles now and a few larger bottles, but I have the feeling I am going to go through things quickly... I love playing with nice scents!!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 4, 2013)

I have an outright addiction to scents! I started buying oils in 4-8 oz ranges once I found out what I and others liked. I try out new ones in 1 oz sizes. It's soo cheaper in the long run to buy in bulk but the problem is is not knowing what they smell like so you dot know if you will even like it.


----------



## Lilahblossom (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been hiding my fragrance stash in three different places so it doesn't look like I have that much! DH doesn't need to know everything, lol!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL, that just made me evily grin,... awesome


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 4, 2013)

R&R, I think I just drooled over your FO pic.  I have like 3 bottles of FO, lol.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 4, 2013)

I remember when i only had 3 scents too. I just slowly added to the collection. i plan on making a soap with tea tree in it next. I find it helps my eczema.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 4, 2013)

The only problem seems to be that I'm using them up as fast as I get them.  I still have plenty of EOs though.  Maybe spring gardening season will slow down the soaping and I can accumulate more.  I rely on my hubbys good graces   He does love it though as he can give 'gifts' of soap, lol. He loves that people are impressed by soap


----------



## Badger (Apr 4, 2013)

I remember when I had only three scents also.. it was about two weeks ago!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 4, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> The only problem seems to be that I'm using them up as fast as I get them.  I still have plenty of EOs though.  Maybe spring gardening season will slow down the soaping and I can accumulate more.  I rely on my hubbys good graces   He does love it though as he can give 'gifts' of soap, lol. He loves that people are impressed by soap


 Be sure to let him know how much we appreciate his gifts of soap too!


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow your little soaping area looks so nice! I love all the round soaps standing upright. You should add this pic to your etsy profile page! I'm jealous of your FO stash too


----------



## christinak (Apr 5, 2013)

It must be nice to have an area dedicated to soaping!  I have to move things in and out of my kitchen as I soap.  When it comes to FO's though...I think I need a support group.  I love the 1 oz. bottles because that's how much I use in a batch...sometimes less if it's really strong.  I started out buying FO's on etsy and ebay and then found out about the sale at Peak where I ordered 20 bottles.  Then when they came in I was UTTERLY impressed so I ordered 30 more.  In the meantime I got screwed over by an etsy seller for FO's I really needed so I had to find them somewhere else!  I found all of them at SOS so I ordered 62 bottles!  I'll have well over 100 bottles of FO by monday, LOL.


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't know how many I have but I do know it's not enough...it's never enough. I have 3 or 4 coming tomorrow from NG and then an EO coming too.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

christinak said:


> It must be nice to have an area dedicated to soaping!  I have to move things in and out of my kitchen as I soap.  When it comes to FO's though...I think I need a support group.  I love the 1 oz. bottles because that's how much I use in a batch...sometimes less if it's really strong.  I started out buying FO's on etsy and ebay and then found out about the sale at Peak where I ordered 20 bottles.  Then when they came in I was UTTERLY impressed so I ordered 30 more.  In the meantime I got screwed over by an etsy seller for FO's I really needed so I had to find them somewhere else!  I found all of them at SOS so I ordered 62 bottles!  I'll have well over 100 bottles of FO by monday, LOL.


 One can never have too many fragrances to chose from! I love having them all lined up where I can see them now. It's way more inspiring  Have fun with your new scents! Show them off when yuou get your hoard!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh. WOW!  How ling did it take to build up that collection?


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 5, 2013)

What's at the very top?  Those four bottles seem special (based upon the layout).


----------



## Moot (Apr 5, 2013)

ok now I don't feel so bad!  I just said to myself yesterday that I wanted to order some new fragrances or eo's but said I better use up what I have.  When I started making soap I only did unscented....now slowly I'm falling in love with a few I found.  It's like I keep trying to find that better fragrance or more natural scent...or something that's just different.  Is this normal??? 

I LOVE your beautiful set up!  Makes me want to re do my area.


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2013)

I know that many people are driven by scent.  Scent is closely tied in to memory and taste.  I find it to be a fascinating sense and I am not surprised by the fact that people wish to cater to it, but those are just my thoughts on it


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 5, 2013)

I also started out with 1 oz. sizes. It's a great way to test out a FO [or EO] without going broke!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 5, 2013)

So since some of you have tried out/use many FOs.......what is your favorite PEACHY FO?  My hubbys grandmother <3 peach anything.  I would love to gift her some soap.


----------



## 2lilboots (Apr 5, 2013)

I am not an FO hoarder!  I use all the FOs that I purchase.  I cannot help that they take up so much space on my shelves....lol!


----------



## MaitriBB (Apr 5, 2013)

christinak said:


> It must be nice to have an area dedicated to soaping!  I have to move things in and out of my kitchen as I soap.  When it comes to FO's though...I think I need a support group.  I love the 1 oz. bottles because that's how much I use in a batch...sometimes less if it's really strong.  I started out buying FO's on etsy and ebay and then found out about the sale at Peak where I ordered 20 bottles.  Then when they came in I was UTTERLY impressed so I ordered 30 more.  In the meantime I got screwed over by an etsy seller for FO's I really needed so I had to find them somewhere else!  I found all of them at SOS so I ordered 62 bottles!  I'll have well over 100 bottles of FO by monday, LOL.


 
I do my soaping on the washer/dryer   I can either a.) pour the oils into the crock pot and have it melting them while I get everything ready, or b.) pour out the oils into a double boiler pot, take it upstairs to the kitchen, melt the oils, then come back downstairs and continue.  Either way is a pain in the ass.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Oh my gosh. WOW!  How ling did it take to build up that collection?


 Probably 50% of them are new within the last few months. The other 50% I bought last year. I seem to have an addiction :Kitten Love:


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

kharmon320 said:


> What's at the very top?  Those four bottles seem special (based upon the layout).


 You would think those were my favs but its the oposite because I cant reach that spot very well lol! Sweetcakes: secret garden, brown sugar, honey and rose :eh:


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

Moot said:


> ok now I don't feel so bad!  I just said to myself yesterday that I wanted to order some new fragrances or eo's but said I better use up what I have.  When I started making soap I only did unscented....now slowly I'm falling in love with a few I found.  It's like I keep trying to find that better fragrance or more natural scent...or something that's just different.  Is this normal???
> 
> I LOVE your beautiful set up!  Makes me want to re do my area.


 I have to have a calm and dedicated place to work and brain storm. I find myself wanting to be back here where it's my little creative niche. I couldnt imagine making an unscented soap lol, actually I have made two out of requests but I just love adding scent and trying new ones and mixing to find my own custom blends!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> So since some of you have tried out/use many FOs.......what is your favorite PEACHY FO?  My hubbys grandmother <3 peach anything.  I would love to gift her some soap.


 The only peach FO I have is BB "Peach" its true to scent. However I was disappointed in the scent after using it in CP soap. Soooo, next time I will be blending it with ginger essense for a "ginger peach" they smell delightful together!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

MaitriBB said:


> I do my soaping on the washer/dryer   I can either a.) pour the oils into the crock pot and have it melting them while I get everything ready, or b.) pour out the oils into a double boiler pot, take it upstairs to the kitchen, melt the oils, then come back downstairs and continue.  Either way is a pain in the ass.


 Hey at least you are making soap regardless of your space issues, I commend you for that! I once had to have mine in an out building that I had to walk a long ways to get to. There was no running water, heater or sink! THAT was a pain in the ass roblem:


----------



## ruby61 (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome!  Never have too many!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 5, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> The only peach FO I have is BB "Peach" its true to scent. However I was disappointed in the scent after using it in CP soap. Soooo, next time I will be blending it with ginger essense for a "ginger peach" they smell delightful together!


 
Oh for sure those are good together!  I make ginger/peach jam, and orange/ginger & fig jam.   SO delish!

Anyways that darn WSP flash sale popped up in my email.  roblem:   And I did indulge.    I will be extra sweet to the Mr.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> Oh for sure those are good together!  I make ginger/peach jam, and orange/ginger & fig jam.   SO delish!
> 
> Anyways that darn WSP flash sale popped up in my email.  roblem:   And I did indulge.    I will be extra sweet to the Mr.


 Haha, I've been trying real hard not to click on that link! I dont think I could even find more room for another bottle.... :think:


----------



## jeremmy (Apr 5, 2013)

Scent hoarding is very dangerous and unhealthy. I would advise you to send 50% of your stock to me immediately. I will take care of it from there ;-)


----------



## squigglz (Apr 5, 2013)

Heh, I do the same thing with scents xD I'm not nearly as organized as you, though! I should fix that.


----------



## Genny (Apr 5, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> So since some of you have tried out/use many FOs.......what is your favorite PEACHY FO?  My hubbys grandmother <3 peach anything.  I would love to gift her some soap.



Scent Works' White Peach is the absolute best real peach scent I've found that doesn't morph to a plastic-like smell or doesn't fade in CP.  Plus, it's a dream to work with (no A or D)


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 5, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> The only peach FO I have is BB "Peach" its true to scent. However I was disappointed in the scent after using it in CP soap. Soooo, next time I will be blending it with ginger essense for a "ginger peach" they smell delightful together!



I used this peach FO from BB and I love it! It's still just as strong as it smelled the day I made it.  I love the lingering smell on my skin after my shower. I also thought about mixing it with another FO as well for fun! Love your scent area! I would LOVE to be a scent hoarder! :clap:


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2013)

Maitri, I hear you about not having much space to work with to do your soaping.  Most of mine is done on the stove in the kitchen.  We do not have a lot of counter space and most of what we have is pretty cluttered, and then there is finding plugs... I have to keep switching out plugs to make soap.  I first have my scale plugged in and then it gets switched out so that I can have my stick blender plugged in... oh, did I mention I have to unplug my toaster oven to plug in the scale? hehehe


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

Cherry Bomb said:


> I used this peach FO from BB and I love it! It's still just as strong as it smelled the day I made it.  I love the lingering smell on my skin after my shower. I also thought about mixing it with another FO as well for fun! Love your scent area! I would LOVE to be a scent hoarder! :clap:


 I think maybe I just didnt add enough, its so faint. Probably user error but im still gonna mix it with ginger next time! Yum :mrgreen:


----------



## christinak (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol guys, I have to drag all my stuff into the kitchen when I soap and tonight my son was like "mom, did you have something on the counter?"  I was like "well, yeah (duh) .... what's NOT on the counter!?" and he said "my bologna sandwich smells like the soap you just made." He put it on the counter before I had a chance to wipe down my slight FO spill.  LOL...poor people who share my house


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 5, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> I think maybe I just didnt add enough, its so faint. Probably user error but im still gonna mix it with ginger next time! Yum :mrgreen:



That sounds very yum!!!!


----------



## christinak (Apr 5, 2013)

I now have 4 shipments of fo coming in....there is definitely something wrong with me!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

christinak said:


> Lol guys, I have to drag all my stuff into the kitchen when I soap and tonight my son was like "mom, did you have something on the counter?"  I was like "well, yeah (duh) .... what's NOT on the counter!?" and he said "my bologna sandwich smells like the soap you just made." He put it on the counter before I had a chance to wipe down my slight FO spill.  LOL...poor people who share my house


 OMG lolol...:silent:


----------

